# الحديد من الالف الى الياء



## احمد عباس الخطيب (26 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إخواني مهندسي التعدين والفلزات 
*اقدم اليكم هذا الموقع والذى يحتوى على *​ 
*شرح وافى وبسيط عن صناعة الحديد والصلب باللغة العربيه*​ 
*تحتوى على شرح لاهم طرق التعدين المقرره فى ماده هندسة المناجم مدعومه بالصور المفيده جدا*​ 
*:15:www.mining.150m.com:15:*​ 

وهذا​ 
موقع ( ديوان إحصاءات الحديد والفولاذ ) ​

:15:www.issb.co.uk:15:​ 
يُعنى الموقع بمدى واسع من المطبوعات وتقارير العملاء التي تغطّي المملكة المتّحدة والتجارة العالميّة في الفولاذ والمواد الخام .​ 
ويحتفظ الديوان بقاعدة بيانات شاملة للتّجارة الدوليّة في منتجات الفولاذ وصنعه ، وقائمة زبائنه المزوّدين والقطاعات المستهلكة والاستشارات والأعمال الماليّة والاستثماريّة والمفوّضيّة الأوربيّة وحكومة المملكة المتّحدة .​ 
أرجو أن يكون الموقع ذو فائدة للمهتمّين بمجال الفولاذ​​ 

واخيرا المفاجاة 
وهو ملف فيديو 
عن صناعة الحديد والصلب 
وايضا استخدامه في الحياة اليومية 
أي يمكن أن نقول 
الحديد من البداية للنهاية 
Megastructures: Steel​

Steel is one of the strongest materials on earth. It has altered civilisations and changed the course of history. From the soaring skylines in a vast metropolis to dinner tables across the world and razor sharp tools responsible for medical miracles: steel has helped sculpt life as we know it. Come face to face with this alloy's marvellous simplicity and the grand and innovative structures it has given birth to, such as the Brooklyn Bridge and Empire State Building.
:15::15:​


Part.01
Part.02
Part.03
Part.04
Part.05
Part.06​ 
*باسوورد فك الضغط لجميع الملفات السابقة هي: Inspired*​ 

​ارجو ان ينفعنا الله واياكم بها​ 
​تقبلوا تحياتى واسالكم الدعاء​


----------



## emadmatar (28 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع قيم


----------

